# Crashed NPP



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

What's up brothas,

     I recently made some npp.. an I check it out today and it looks like flaky hormones at the bottom!   What would cause this?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 10, 2014)

change in temperature....Reheat it....


----------



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> change in temperature....Reheat it....


Would I reheat to around its melting g temp?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 10, 2014)

how much ba/bb did you use and what concentration/ml did you make it?


----------



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> how much ba/bb did you use and what concentration/ml did you make it?



I'll have to look back but I think  2ba/18bb  / 150mg


----------



## goodfella (Dec 10, 2014)

That's dosed pretty high for npp. I've seen it do the same at that dose. Just wouldn't hold very well.


----------



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

goodfella said:


> That's dosed pretty high for npp. I've seen it do the same at that dose. Just wouldn't hold very well.



Can it be fixed


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes it can be fixed. There are a few ways to do it but i think you should bring the dose back down to 100mg. You could add whatever extra amount of oil/ba/bb that you would need to make it the 100mg dose or add eo in place of the extra oil. Not sure the volume of product is your making but if its not large than just reheat it slowly until all the crystals are gone...then add your extra ingredients.  Gonna have to do a litle math on this one bro


----------



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Yes it can be fixed. There are a few ways to do it but i think you should bring the dose back down to 100mg. You could add whatever extra amount of oil/ba/bb that you would need to make it the 100mg dose or add eo in place of the extra oil. Not sure the volume of product is your making but if its not large than just reheat it slowly until all the crystals are gone...then add your extra ingredients.  Gonna have to do a litle math on this one bro



it's probably around 96ml due to syringe filter..  so would I have to reheat in vial with a needle to vent out.  then filter out gso then inject into vial.. bb comes pre sterile an ba not to worried  about that.. as it will do its job .. 

or would I have to take out of vial an refilter all product?  Thanks


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 10, 2014)

You would definitely  need to filter any new oil you put into your already filtered product. Filtering the oil is what sterilizes it. As long as none of the filtered oil does not touch anything that is not sterilized then you do not need to refilter your already made product. Not sure what size of vial your using but i usually just take the top off mine and recap them after the vial cools down.


----------



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Yes it can be fixed. There are a few ways to do it but i think you should bring the dose back down to 100mg. You could add whatever extra amount of oil/ba/bb that you would need to make it the 100mg dose or add eo in place of the extra oil. Not sure the volume of product is your making but if its not large than just reheat it slowly until all the crystals are gone...then add your extra ingredients.  Gonna have to do a litle math on this one bro



it's probably around 96ml due to syringe filter..  so would I have to reheat in vial with a needle to vent out.  then filter out gso then inject into vial.. bb comes pre sterile an ba not to worried  about that.. as it will do its job .. 

or would I have to take out of vial an refilter all product?  Thanks


----------



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

Didn't mean to repost that don't know how to delete it.. my bad.. brotha


----------



## Tman (Dec 10, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> You would definitely  need to filter any new oil you put into your already filtered product. Filtering the oil is what sterilizes it. As long as none of the filtered oil does not touch anything that is not sterilized then you do not need to refilter your already made product. Not sure what size of vial your using but i usually just take the top off mine and recap them after the vial cools down.



Sounds gud.. but I get per sterilized vials.100ml so I'll have to try with stopper in place an see how that works. .


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 12, 2014)

You could try adding some guaicol to it. Reheat and add it in. 3% it should hold well


----------



## Paolos (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm NOT a master brewer so I add a little EO or guaicol to all my short esters especially anything above normal concentration (100mg/ml).
Have not had any crash yet and the EO or guaicol dosent bother me. 3-5% should do the trick


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 12, 2014)

On my stove I use setting "3" for about 5 - 10 minutes or until u c its back in a solution.....Just put the vial on a pan and heat....




Tman said:


> Would I reheat to around its melting g temp?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 14, 2014)

Water bath is the best method for home brewing. Use a pan, fill it with water and heat the water to a boil. You can use a digital thermometer to make sure you do not overheat your gear. 

Put the gear in a beaker or a flask. Place in water bath. Surrounds it with heat


----------

